# Allergies and treats



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What I would do is go to an independent, specialty pet food store and take some time to look at every single ingredient in the treats that appear like they might be a good fit for his allergies.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Agreed. There are a wide variety for those few allergens lol. Antlers, yak chews, sweet potato chews, etc. The back of the label will tell you the ingredients, and specialty stores carry higher end treats and foods too


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would make my own - although I did find some 100% UK freeze dried chicken treats at a Paws in the Park event that were brilliant. Soft and fibrous, so easy to tear into tiny pieces, and the dogs loved them. If only I could remember the name of the company!

If you experiment a bit with rice rather than wheat flour, or drying meat in a low oven, you should quickly find recipes that are both highly palatable and non-itchy. Adding a little oil or flat tends to make biscuits crispier; baking, slicing and baking slowly again makes hard biscuits; a cake consistency is good for cutting up and freezing for soft training treats.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Go to 'Chewy.com' and look up all the grainfree treats and there you will find also the ingredients listed for them......so then when you do go shopping for dog treats you will know what to buy......many online sites will list ingredients if you don't want to have to read labels while at the petstore!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Howard said:


> So my lovely poodle Howard has been suffering with his ears for a while now. A few months ago I actually changed vets because the one that we used to go to was pretty useless and just informed us that he got an ear infection every month.
> Long story short: we've now discovered that he has a few allergies, and this is what flares up his ears.
> 
> Hello
> ...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there maybe more than one food he can eat? I give my girls a different brand of food for treats. I find that food is usually better than treats and if it is given as a treat, they are just as happy with it.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I use kibble for treats as well. You can get sample bags a a lot of pet stores.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If your dog will work for kibble, throw a party! Mine won't. I am a HUGE fan of Polkadog Cod Skins, that I get from Amazon. I break them into tiny bits and they are a appreciated even if they are the size of dust particles


----------



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> If your dog will work for kibble, throw a party! Mine won't. I am a HUGE fan of Polkadog Cod Skins, that I get from Amazon. I break them into tiny bits and they are a appreciated even if they are the size of dust particles


I might try these for him, since he doesn't really appreciate kibble as a reward or treat, and he's a-okay when it comes to fish. I've been advised to avoid red meat all together with him, even though lamb was the only meat that came back as highly reactive, beef doesn't really suit him either. 
I've been shopping around in smaller local pet stores who sell more natural products, since popular commercial brands love to sneak in wheat or some form of yeast in their ingredients and foods to bulk it out cheaply.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

My dogs love cheddar cheese (sharp) and apples as their training treats.Obviously don't feed the core, and there is some debate about the skin of an apple, but they love the sweet tangy taste of apples, and pretty much are mine for a nibble of cheese.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Crunchy treats - Natural Balance LIT treats are what we use. They have bison/sweet potato, venison/sweet potato, chicken/potato, fish/sweet potato. They are grain free. 

Chewy treats - we use grain free as well. The flavors they have are chicken, peanut butter, beef, and cheddar. Brand is Cloud Star.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My dogs eat a Kangaroo Kibble. They both like it, but I do have more waste...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree with sweetearlgrey, apples make great treats. I peel and dice the apple and keep them in a small container in the fridge so it's handy. You could also make yam fries in the oven, freeze on the cookie sheet and then put them in a baggy.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Homemade stuff, carrots, cheese if he's ok with diary.

For commercial treats available in the UK - 

These are really nice for high value rewards, its not a big pack so I only use them for certain things
Real Meaty Treats Chicken - Natural dog food
Chicken (min 50%), Pork (min 45%), Minerals.
They're usually in pets at home in single packs rather than buying bulk from that site.

For more regular treats
Mini Bakes - Training | Pooch and Company
Wholemeal Flour, Chicken, Oils & Fats, Minerals and Vitamins 

These are puppy treats but I personally don't think that matters, seen them on various websites and in Waitrose and Asda, they are soft and easily broken into smaller pieces if you want
Harringtons Puppy & Junior Treats
Poultry Meal 27% Chicken, Oats (19%), Rice (14%), Glycerin, Yoghurt (4%), Rapeseed Oil, Minerals

Fresh Breath | Pooch & Mutt

If you use this site you can search for treats or food and exclude all kinds of ingredients from the search and its for stuff available in the UK.

The Dog Treat Directory - now listing 293 dog treats!

Hope that helps


----------

